# Ankona Native



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Jan has a Native.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1243860696


Talk to Mel...

email      [email protected]

http://www.ankonaboats.com/native.html

http://www.ankonaboats.com/suv.html

hmmmm, should this be in the shill zone?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been e-mailing with Mel, just wanted to have some independent opinions and maybe some more pics to envision what I want. Hopefully someone close to south florida to take a ride in one.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I've been e-mailing with Mel, just wanted to have some independent opinions and maybe some more pics to envision what I want. Hopefully someone close to south florida to take a ride in one.



I'm sure Mel would get together with you for a wet test.
He offered a wet test in one of the e-mails he sent me.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, he has already offered it to me. There are several of us down here in Miami that want to go for the wet test so we are gonna try to get our schedules inline so we can all go at once. Just trying to get some feed back!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't want to go get wet.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't you just buy the LT25? Why the change?

-T


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Didn't you just buy the LT25? Why the change?
> 
> -T


Same reason you have/had the 17t, LT25, Maverick, Redfisher.... 

I just bought an LT25 in Feb and have cast a few glances at the Akona boats, they are purdy.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Im just lookin around. I like the classic looks of these boats and the big front decks. I recently started fly fishing and have realized it will be much easier with a deck. I love my LT  but I need (want) something with decks. I had already been speaking with Pugar about building another LT with a DH front when I saw the Native. Just keeping my options open.


----------

